# Using Rennet from Hoeggers for Colby and Farmhouse Cheddar recipes on here



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought a 2-oz. bottle of Double Strength, Non-Animal Liquid Rennet from Hoeggers to try making the Colby and Farmhouse Cheddar recipes in the Sticky.

-The Colby recipe calls for 1 tsp. rennet to 1/2 c. cool water for 2 gallons of milk.
-The Farmhouse Cheddar recipe calls for 3/4 tsp. rennet to 1/4 c. cool water for 3-4 gallons of milk.

-The bottle of liquid rennet I got says "1/2 tsp. /up to 2 gallons of milk".

I read that the amount of rennet to milk depends on if it's single-strength or double-strength.
If my rennet is double-strength, how much rennet, milk, and cool water do I use for the two cheese recipes I wanted to try?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

for hard cheeses, use 7-9 ml single strength per 100 lbs of milk. Practically, that translates to 1/4 tsp per gallon single strength or 1/8 tsp double, diluted with 1:80 parts water.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

you can easily call Hoeggers .... 1 (800) 221-4628


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, so I use 1/4 tsp. double strength rennet for 2 gallons of milk. Would that mean to dilute the 1/4 tsp. rennet in 1:40 parts water? Or would it still be 1:80 parts water?
And how much water would that come out to, 1/2 cup water....? 
I don't want to calculate right now....


----------

